# Chattahoochee Sow



## jbogg (Oct 24, 2018)

It’s been a lot of miles walked, and a lot of lessons learned in the mountains over the past two years.   I really appreciate all the guys on this forum who have been generous with their insight and advice as I have pestered them with questions over the last two years.  Some I have met in person, and others I have yet to, but I appreciate all of you. 

After seeing nothing but Sows with cubs and some small boars this year I decided this morning that I would run up to Chattahoochee this afternoon to try to take advantage of day one of the rifle hunt.   On my way up I spoke with Joe Brandon who was also enroute as well as treecutter for some last minute game planning.  This was the first check in hunt that I have ever attended, so I was pleased to see KillerKyle as I walked in to the check station to sign in. I mentioned to Kyle where I thought I would hunt for the afternoon and he replied that he had seen a bear the afternoon before in a nice spot and there was a good chance it would be back again today. I know better than to look a gift horse in the mouth so I thanked Kyle for the intel and quickly headed that way.  

Shortly after arriving at around 2:30PM I saw the small boar that Kyle had seen the day before. After passing on a few small boars over the past two seasons I contemplated pulling the trigger since I had yet to take a bear and the clock for this year was ticking down.  After watching him feed for about ten minutes I decided that the afternoon was still young, and the weather was so nice I decided I would just sit and see what happened. After the boar moved on it was only about 20 minutes later when a nice sized Sow showed up.   I quickly decided that she would do nicely and the rest is history. I had  been in the woods for less than one hour, had seen two Bears and taken my first.  

I made it back to the check station by 4:30 PM.  Kyle was still working, so he and his coworker hung her on the scales where she weighed in at 160 pounds.  This was not the first time that Kyle has literally teed  up a successful hunt for me, so I cannot thank him enough.   I feel very blessed to have had an opportunity to take such a fine animal, and I’m looking forward to being able to enjoy some of that delicious bear meat that I have heard so much about.


----------



## devolve (Oct 24, 2018)

Awesome!!!!! Congrats bud


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 24, 2018)

Awesome congrats! I left outta woods today, told myself I should have made a hunt on the WMA today an decided to head on home after picking up from processor. Sure was nice enough weather to have been over there. Again congrats on that nice one!! Also again to all the hunters willing to lead ways on here an answer questions!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 24, 2018)

Fantastic!!! Many congrats, Jbogg!!!


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 24, 2018)

Congratulations on the bear! Kyle is good folk.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 25, 2018)

Way to go JBogg  nice bear


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 25, 2018)

I had a feeling it was going to happen for you! Congrats on getting it done! Hard work pays off!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm glad for you bud, I know you work hard at it. You got yourself a dandy.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice one! Good on Kyle for helping you out.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 25, 2018)

Congratulations on a fine bear!!  Persistence pays off. Hoping to join the ranks some day. Let us know how that meat cooks up


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 25, 2018)

Saa-lute!!!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 25, 2018)

well done man, have enjoyed following your journey.


----------



## FOLES55 (Oct 25, 2018)

Well done on the bear!

Killer Kyle, well done also sir!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 25, 2018)

John man I am so happy for you. What a year huh.? You have clocked in 100s and 100s of hours scouting, hunting, and making friends. This is the pay off!!!! Phenomenal job brother!!!! Kyle and Co. that was super cool of you boys! Love our folks at the DNR. You guys work super hard.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Oct 25, 2018)

I told you it would happen this year, congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 25, 2018)

John I congratulate you in the most sincere way. Your bear was a gorgeous one, and had such a nice coat on her! I absolutely could not have been more tickled for you brother! That absolutely made my day! You deserved that bear. You hunt like a beast and have the hardest work ethic of anybody else out there, and I admire that about you. I am beyond happy for you. 
You also set a good example for other hunters to follow. You got her gutted and rinsed her out quickly. Packed her body cavity with ice quickly, and got her to the processor quickly. That is the standard for proper meat care, and your end result is going to be a quality meat product. I'm super stoked for you man. That is a heck of a bear. She is a real beaut!


----------



## GTHunter (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats JBogg! That is some great team work right there. Everybody is getting on the board this year. 2018 is one to remember forever.


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats. Nothing like have that timely intel and friends that share. That’s a big part of mountain success. It’s so hard to get it done without a little help. Congrats again!


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 25, 2018)

JBogg!!! Congrats man! So glad that you finally bagged one. More than just the bear, you get to look back over the past few years and see how much you've learned about the animals, habitat, and the bear hunting community. Looking forward to meeting up with you in next few seasons. 

PS: I found an awesome recipe in Field & Stream last year for a black bear chili. Wife made it and I loved it. https://www.fieldandstream.com/recipe-black-blue-chili

Cheers!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 25, 2018)

CornStalker said:


> JBogg!!! Congrats man! So glad that you finally bagged one. More than just the bear, you get to look back over the past few years and see how much you've learned about the animals, habitat, and the bear hunting community. Looking forward to meeting up with you in next few seasons.
> 
> PS: I found an awesome recipe in Field & Stream last year for a black bear chili. Wife made it and I loved it. https://www.fieldandstream.com/recipe-black-blue-chili
> 
> ...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 25, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## antharper (Oct 25, 2018)

I’m a regular on the forum, may be my first post in the bear hunting forum, but I read it almost daily , and I can guarantee this bear is well deserved, congrats on a awesome hunt !


----------



## FMBear (Oct 25, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS on a fine bear indeed! 
Hope you enjoy the bear BBQ & chili as much as I have. 
Beautiful coat on that bear.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats John.

Kyle what's the sign out sheet look like?


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 25, 2018)

I been reading your post for 2 years. We been on bout the same course.  When I was packin my bear out I was thinkin to my self I hope that Jbogg gets him a bear. You did indeed. It's like you work so hard to earn it but when you get it, all you feel is thankful. A lot to be proud of but even more to be thankful for. Thanks fer sharing with us. Hope it's the 1st of many. And bear meats the best in the woods in my pinion.


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats on a nice bear Jbogg it is well deserved


----------



## jbogg (Oct 25, 2018)

I really appreciate all the thoughtful comments on here. All the guys I have met through the bear forum are just real good people.  I grew up dreaming about hunting ever since I was a kid. Problem was I did not know anyone in my life that was a hunter so it remained a dream until I was in my mid 20s.  I stumbled around the woods for a few years and taught myself how to hunt deer, and then after I married I ended up in a small 200 acres hunting club in White County where I remained for almost 25 years.  

Over the last few years I realized that my passion for hunting, that flame that had always burned so bright was starting to fade. I needed a new hunting experience. So, two years ago I quit my longtime Lease and decided I wanted to start over and learn how to hunt public ground in the mountains of my home state. This was absolutely the best decision of my hunting career. The experiences I have shared, and the memories I have created over the last two years will last a lifetime.   I have never hunted anywhere so physically demanding, or had a hunt that was so rewarding. Thanks again to all those who helped me on this journey, and I Hope the good Lord sees fit to let me stomp around these hills for just a few more years.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 27, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Congrats John.
> 
> Kyle what's the sign out sheet look like?


 Unicoi, bears no longer have to be signed out on sign in hunts. You just have to go through the whole call it in and get it tagged process. No sign out sheet anymore. 
Its hard to put a number on how many were killed on the early rifle hunt. I dont know how many were killed, but I do personally know of 10 that were killed, and I can guarantee you the total number of bears killed is likely double that. If I know of 10 that were killed, I'll bet there were 10 others killed that I haven't heard about yet.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Unicoi, bears no longer have to be signed out on sign in hunts. You just have to go through the whole call it in and get it tagged process. No sign out sheet anymore.
> Its hard to put a number on how many were killed on the early rifle hunt. I dont know how many were killed, but I do personally know of 10 that were killed, and I can guarantee you the total number of bears killed is likely double that. If I know of 10 that were killed, I'll bet there were 10 others killed that I haven't heard about yet.



And I do not like sign in hunts for that reason. Also not getting a extra tag stinks too, but not having to check a animal in takes away the nostalgia of the hunt itself. I like the convenience of the new system, but it's taking away from the experience some.


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice one. Congrats again looks like the patience paid off by passing the smaller ones up


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 28, 2018)

Way to go! ! ! Hard work pays off!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 28, 2018)

Congrats. Hard work pays. And I think Kyle is awesome too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy day!  Congrats JBogg!  I'm sure you feel a great sense of satisfaction after long miles and long hours spent in pursuing your first.  Here's to many more!


----------



## 270 shooter (Oct 28, 2018)

Way to go!


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 28, 2018)

Congrats Jbogg.  Sounds like you've worked very hard and that alone has made it rewarding.  Thanks for starting the acorn thread this year.  Nice looking bear!


----------



## brianwatts (Oct 29, 2018)

congrats


----------



## Timberman (Oct 30, 2018)

You’ve earned it! Congrats Jbogg!


----------

